# Zeilennummern in eclipse?



## #tom (14. Okt 2006)

Hi!

Ich hab nun schon ne ganze Weile gesucht wie ich in eclipse 3.2 Zeilennummern in den java editor krieg. Die hilfe von eclipse brachte mich genauso wenig weiter wie das stöbern in preferences.

Mit google kam zwar ne Anleitung für Zeilennummern in eclipse, baer das hat sich wohl auf ne andere Version bezogen wo man in preferences einfach be java > Editor n häckchen bei linenumbers setzten kann, bei mir gibts das irgendwie nicht.

Drum wend ich mich jetzt halt mal an euch...


----------



## niemand (14. Okt 2006)

General -> Editors -> Text Editors

cu


----------



## byte (14. Okt 2006)

Oder einfach mit rechts auf den linken Rand des Editors klicken und dort togglen.


----------

